# Larry's Mustard BBQ Pulled Venison



## smoken yankee (Feb 25, 2009)

Recipe creates a delicious, mustard based, Sloppy Joe type, pulled venison that is to die for( try smoking the venison first): 1 Venison Roast, 1/2 cup yellow mustard, 1/2 cup brown mustard, 1/2 cup packed brown sugar, 1/4 cup apple cider vingar, 1/2tsp. cumin, 1Tbls.sea salt, 1 med. onion minced, 2 cloves garlic(chopped), 1/8 - 1/2tsp.red pepper flakes, 1 or 2(seeded) jalapenos minced. Combine all in a crock pot(set on high), Stir until sugar & salt is dissolved, Cut roast in half & place cut ends down in crock pot, Cover and cook on high for two hours, Turn roast after two hours and set on low for one hour, Then turn again and set on high for another hour, After an hour stick a fork into roast and see if it's tender, If so take roast out and put into a bowl to cool down a little and then shred, Put shredded meat back into BBQ sauce and let warm on low for 30 mins. Everybody that has had this BBQ have no complants and wants the recipe, enjoy. Larry


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 25, 2009)

Did he say Crockpot?


----------



## bassman (Feb 25, 2009)

We need another forum specifically for crock pot cooking.


----------



## smoken yankee (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm sorry, it's just the recipe that I have for this BBQ sauce, as I said you "CAN" smoke the roast "FIRST" and if you "LIKE" you can shred "THE SMOKED ROAST" and then what you shred you could put into the "C" pot. Sorry again I will never say that again...sorry. LOL my bad. But I do love this site.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Larry, don't worry about the crock pot. I like to adapt ALL recipes to my smoker. 
Thanks for sharing  this one. I can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 25, 2009)

Isn't it illegal to call it BBQ? 

Maybe Faux-Q that sounds better!


----------

